# Sick angelfish



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my juvie angelfish has been sick after a heater incident (bought a new tank and the heater malfunctioned--it was too hot).

Her only problems were shortened fins, and not eating (floating aimlessly).
I put 1 dose of aquarium salt in the main tank (2 tsp/g or 1 tbsp/g I don't remember)

That was almost a month ago. She has been chomping on plants, but no real food.

Only last week did I put her in a 5g quarantine tank with filter (no filter media since it's carbon), raised the temperature to 95 F, put in more salt, and start to medicate her with Tetra's internal/external parasite med. It says on the box:
"SYMPTOMS OF PARASITES: Internal - fish are *thin, weak, listless, swim aimlessly, dart wildly, have spasms*, mucus at gills."
Bolded are her symptoms.

She has started eating, but it's like she's blind -- she will open and close her mouth quickly but a lot of times she is just eating bubbles at the surface and if she consumes food it is by chance. I am not sure if it is just the raise in temperature that prompted her to eat or if she is actually getting better, because she still floats around aimlessly.

I've given 2 doses of meds. Should I give more?

Has anyone experienced this with angelfish? How do they get better?

Thanks!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Can someone please remove this thread? because I haven't received any replies, I re-posted it in the General FW discussion.
Thanks !!


----------

